# very cool homemade tool website!



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Thought this was a very cool website. There are some very innovative tools and a woodworking section.

http://www.homemadetools.net/category/woodworking?utm_expid=57824293-7&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homemadetools.net%2F


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Neat site. Thanks for the link.

BJ


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool Thanks Cole


----------

